# chinese water dragon Shedding Help!



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

ok so i got my chinese water dragon 5-6 weeks ago and he had alot of retained shed on his toes when i got him, ive managed to get most of the toes sorted but unfortunatly he lost the tip of a toe a few days back, ive tryed soaking him everyday and trying my best to get it off but nothing is working, he has 2 toes with shed still on them but he wont let me try and get it off, im soaking him in the bath and using cotton wool buds to try and get it off, ive tryed everything ive tryed doing it while he is in the water ive tryed out of the water with wet and dry buds ive tryed every possible way but the shed wont come off theese toes and since he lost his toe he wont let me near the others everytime i touch them he kicks his foot out and i can tell its stressing him out, any1 got any ideas? will i just have to restrain him and try and do it? i dont want to do this tho as he is a very tame guy and he will hate me for it :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

henney2280 said:


> ok so i got my chinese water dragon 5-6 weeks ago and he had alot of retained shed on his toes when i got him, ive managed to get most of the toes sorted but unfortunatly he lost the tip of a toe a few days back, ive tryed soaking him everyday and trying my best to get it off but nothing is working, he has 2 toes with shed still on them but he wont let me try and get it off, im soaking him in the bath and using cotton wool buds to try and get it off, ive tryed everything ive tryed doing it while he is in the water ive tryed out of the water with wet and dry buds ive tryed every possible way but the shed wont come off theese toes and since he lost his toe he wont let me near the others everytime i touch them he kicks his foot out and i can tell its stressing him out, any1 got any ideas? will i just have to restrain him and try and do it? i dont want to do this tho as he is a very tame guy and he will hate me for it :lol2:


Hey mate, up the humidity, bathe him daily! and buy some shed aid and spray it onto the nessacery areas and massage it into his skin, it should help loosen up alot of the skin.: victory:


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

humidity is around 80% and i have been bathing him everyday for about a week trying to get this shed off and it just wont budge from theese two toes, like i said he kick his leg out when i go near the toes so should i just go with the restraining approach and get it over and done with? i just dont want to stress him or hurt him to the point that he is gunna hate me and or bite me to get me off him. i will get some shed aid asap and try that any other suggestions are more than welcome


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

henney2280 said:


> humidity is around 80% and i have been bathing him everyday for about a week trying to get this shed off and it just wont budge from theese two toes, like i said he kick his leg out when i go near the toes so should i just go with the restraining approach and get it over and done with? i just dont want to stress him or hurt him to the point that he is gunna hate me and or bite me to get me off him. i will get some shed aid asap and try that any other suggestions are more than welcome


 
To be honest of he is kicking the shed doesn't sound like its ready to come off, it is obviously hurting him when its being tugged at.

No need for restraint, water dragons usually shed when the they are ready easily, just keep bathing and offering water and making sure the humidity stays high! it should come of in its own time


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

ok the problem im having is due to when i got him about 5-6weeks ago, when i bought him he was in shed and it was awfull to say the least... as this is my 1st reptile i wasnt aware of what i needed to do when they are in shed and i didnt look into it as he cleared 90% of it off within the 1st hour of bieng in his new home (his old 1 didnt have a water pool).

He then did is 1st shed in my care about 4 weeks later and this shed was fine he got it all off super quick, as he had started to shed i decided to read what i need to do and noticed you have to check the toes... well this is were the problem comes from i noticed he had 2 claws missing on his longest toe on his back feet and it looked like he had a few toes with 2-3layers of retained shed. while i was working theese off i came to 1 toe and he kicked out straight away (he didnt flinch on any of the other toes) so i had a closer look and the nail didnt look right or the tip of the toe, and it was obviously hurting him, so i decided to leave it alone for a few days to see what happens, well about 4 days ago the tip of that toe fell off. It was horrible, when he realized it was missing he lifted his back foot and turned at looked at it then went all scatty and was running round his viv like crazy and wouldnt let me near him, since then ive applied iodine to the toe to make sure it wont get infected and there is 2 toes on the same foot with shed retained also, he never used to kick out on theese toes but since he lost his other toe he does. so yeh im really worryed about him loosing them toes aswell this is why i need help. also are chinese water dragon toes split into sections like normal thickness then it has a ring were it is thinner then goes normal again or is this bits of shed cutting the toes circulation as he only has it on his biggest toe? if you could post a picture of your water dragons toes that would help


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

henney2280 said:


> ok the problem im having is due to when i got him about 5-6weeks ago, when i bought him he was in shed and it was awfull to say the least... as this is my 1st reptile i wasnt aware of what i needed to do when they are in shed and i didnt look into it as he cleared 90% of it off within the 1st hour of bieng in his new home (his old 1 didnt have a water pool).
> 
> He then did is 1st shed in my care about 4 weeks later and this shed was fine he got it all off super quick, as he had started to shed i decided to read what i need to do and noticed you have to check the toes... well this is were the problem comes from i noticed he had 2 claws missing on his longest toe on his back feet and it looked like he had a few toes with 2-3layers of retained shed. while i was working theese off i came to 1 toe and he kicked out straight away (he didnt flinch on any of the other toes) so i had a closer look and the nail didnt look right or the tip of the toe, and it was obviously hurting him, so i decided to leave it alone for a few days to see what happens, well about 4 days ago the tip of that toe fell off. It was horrible, when he realized it was missing he lifted his back foot and turned at looked at it then went all scatty and was running round his viv like crazy and wouldnt let me near him, since then ive applied iodine to the toe to make sure it wont get infected and there is 2 toes on the same foot with shed retained also, he never used to kick out on theese toes but since he lost his other toe he does. so yeh im really worryed about him loosing them toes aswell this is why i need help. also are chinese water dragon toes split into sections like normal thickness then it has a ring were it is thinner then goes normal again or is this bits of shed cutting the toes circulation as he only has it on his biggest toe? if you could post a picture of your water dragons toes that would help


CWD can take awhile to shed as they shed different parts first, my one has been in shed for 2 weeks now, ide say his get another week or so as his got to do his legs and belly his done his feet last week just keep up the batheing etc and i do reccomend shedding aid works wonders to which at first i doubted but never again : victory:


----------



## Siie88 (Apr 20, 2010)

mine hasnt shed in ages probs because hes preety much fully grown now but when he used to shed i just gave him a warmish bath every couple of days whilst in shed and massaged areas of shed  usually should come off really easy, if not its maybe not ready to come off just yet, try to avoid pulling it off as it may damage the new scales underneath if they are not ready yet, i had a few instances where i was worried about his toes in the past but sometimes it jus takes a little while for it to be ready to come off


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

My CWD can have the odd shed where a part wont come off, he has it on his tail the last time, as already said, baths/daily sprays/, good sized water dish & shedding aid! spray that if the problem persists.

hope it sorts out for you.


----------

